# [SOLVED] touch pad not working on my Packard bell easynote



## riaholly (Oct 22, 2011)

Please help!! All of a sudden my touch pad has stopped working?
I have tried and uninstalled and re installed t touch pad, but nothing? My son was on it earlier and started pressing the keypad etc, could he have turned it off?!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: touch pad not working on my Packard bell easynote*

Hi riaholly welcome to TSF

thats the model number of the laptop? their could be a button to turn touch pad off.


----------



## riaholly (Oct 22, 2011)

Packard bell easy note th
Model no pawf7
Does that help??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: touch pad not working on my Packard bell easynote*

I looked up your keyboard in Google and found this picture(Couldnt find a english verison):

http://www.adapterlove.com/images/TH36.jpg

Try pressing FN then F7 to unlock your touchpad.


----------



## riaholly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!! It's working!!!!!!! X


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: touch pad not working on my Packard bell easynote*

glad you got it going


----------

